

Let's stop Daylight Savings in the US - PaybackTony
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/end-daylight-saving-starting-2016-lets-end-archaic-practice-serves-more-harm-good/xlTjN8Pb

======
PaybackTony
I'm not the originator. Was going to create one but did a search first and
found this. I truly believe DST serves limited modern purpose. There are
benefits, but they are out-weighed at this point by downfalls. Modern culture
has a major impact. DST comes at an expense. I think we've reached a point
that we don't need to move our clocks around twice a year anymore.

------
lutusp
Great idea! Daylight time is perfectly stupid and an archaism as well. It's an
example of Big Government holding the hand of the public in an especially
pointless activity.

But something tells me that 100,000 signatures will be difficult to reach for
an issue that doesn't have either "abortion" or "social security" in its
description.

------
dalek2point3
can someone link to the research about this please?

~~~
PaybackTony
There seems to be quite a bit. But most credible articles (haven't tried
Google Scholars yet) point to there being no clear "winner." The overall
consensus is that we should just be DST year round or not have it.

[http://www.history.com/news/8-things-you-may-not-know-
about-...](http://www.history.com/news/8-things-you-may-not-know-about-
daylight-saving-time)

[http://gothamist.com/2014/03/08/22_reasons_why_daylight_savi...](http://gothamist.com/2014/03/08/22_reasons_why_daylight_saving_time.php)

